# Upper Timing Guide [PICTURE]



## jerryclement (Nov 21, 2005)

Just wanted to know if i removed the right part. My upper timing chain guide wasn't broken but it was scraped pretty bad by the timing belt. This is the right part right?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, thats it.


----------



## jerryclement (Nov 21, 2005)

Good. Thanks.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It's called timing chain. And yes, you took out the right thing.


----------

